# Trails im Landkreis Dingolfing/Landau



## Jun89 (7. Mai 2014)

Servus Bikegemeinde,

ich bin immer auf der Suche nach schönen Pfaden und Trails und da ich festgestellt habe, dass unser Landkreis diesbezogen sehr unerschlossen ist, wende ich mich mal an euch...

Wer ist aus der Gegend und weiß schöne Spots??

Ich selbt bin aus Pilsting und gebe auf diesem Weg auch gerne meine Erfahrungen, Spots, Trails usw weiter!

Gruß


----------



## Jun89 (2. Oktober 2014)

Gibts hier keinen der in der Gegend Trampelpfade, Reitwege und Trails weiß???

Kommt schon Niederbayern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brixton (10. Oktober 2014)

Bin quasi ums Eck...
Ich weis nix... Bei Frichlkofen und hinterm Stadion in Dgf gibts was. Aber für 50 hm fahr ich da nicht rum. Fahren bei uns zum Training nur noch mit'n rennral af  Kammern, Zeholfing, Mamming... de Bergerl hoid. In parnkofen kurbeln manche rum.


----------



## D2hnuz (14. Oktober 2014)

Hey, bin aus großenpinning  also reitwege gibts mehr als genug aber trails etc sind mir nicht all zu viele bekannt. Ist eher alles gemütlich zu fahren


----------



## Brixton (14. Oktober 2014)

Zu gemütlich zum Radl voisaun eingtlich.


----------



## Jun89 (21. Oktober 2014)

De Reitwege dadn mi aber scho interessieren... San de markiert? In Tunzenberg hobe do a scho a bissl was gfundn... Des san Teils scho schene Trampelpfade/Singletrails...

@Brixton du bist aber ganz sche negativ drauf... Du werst ja a Hausrundn hom und ned immer glei in boarisch Woid eine fohn...


----------



## Muckal (21. Oktober 2014)

I wissad a nix gscheids. Aber man könnt sich mal zum biken treffen, meine Eltern wohnen nähe DGF. Brauche einen Trainingspartner fürn Herbst


----------



## Jun89 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ja i muas feststain, dass unser Landkreis schlecht erschlossen is...


----------



## Muckal (21. Oktober 2014)

Wobei i scho a song muas, was mechst groß macha? In meiner Anfangszeit hab i ma a paar "Trails" in Woid gmacht, aber wegen de paar Meter Abfahrt irgendwo hi kurblen und zum schluss wieder rauf schiam...so richtig bringts des net. Da find i bissl in DGF rum foan scho witziger


----------



## Brixton (21. Oktober 2014)

Meine Hausrunden sind um den Dreitannenriegel, Breitenauriegel, geisskopf  ab Rohrmünz. Fast scho zu fad aber manchmal auch von Deggendorf aus hoch. Muss ja nur in Waslersdorf auf die Autobahn und schon bin ich da. Ökologisch darf mas ned betrachten.
Im Winter dauert die Hausrunde 45 Minuten und ist im Büro auf der Rolle.
Allerdings fahr i scho hin und wieder bei uns. Aber dann aufm RR auf Asphalt.
Mit'n MTB fahre ich keinen Meter ebenen Asphalt wenns ned sein muss.


----------



## trihydrat (25. Februar 2015)

@Jun89 
hast du mittlerweile schon ein paar Singletrails gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jun89 (11. März 2015)

Joa... a bissl wos gibts... in Landau gibts anscheinend ein paar Locals... hab da jetzt schon ein bissl was zwischen Bockerlbahn und isar entdeckt... um gattering herum gibts auch ein paar schöne Sachen, aber alles leider nur recht kurz... Aber zum Spaß haben nach Feierabend taugts allemal... Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur der Weg in den Bayrischen Wald...


----------



## Brixton (11. März 2015)

So ist es zwischen Töding und Gattering... Da gibts paar nette kurze Stückerl. Zum Warmfahren im Frühjahr taugts wenn weiter oben im BayWald noch Schnee liegt. Mehr aber ned. Und mit richtigem Trail hat das finde ich auch nichts zu tun. Wenn ich as radel schon ins auto werfen muss, dann ned für das.
Zwischen Bockerlbanh und Isar muss ich mal die Augen auf halten. Von wie vielen Metern zusammenhängend "Trail" reden wir da in etwa?


----------



## Jun89 (11. März 2015)

Fohma hoid einfach moi midnannd...


----------



## trihydrat (11. März 2015)

OK, irgendwie habe ich mir das gedacht. 
Wer unsere Gegend kennt, dem ist natürlich bewusst das man richtig "kilometerlange reine S5 Downhill-Trails" hier bei uns sowieso nicht findet.

Bockerlbahnradweg; ich vermute du meinst die Strecke am Schinderbach entlang bzw. kreuzt man diesen. Hinter dem Klärwerk kommt man an der Isar raus. Einstieg bei einer Bank am Radweg? 

Töding und Gattering da fällt mir nur die Strasse ein. (Schande über mich)

Den Schindergraben in Landau kennst du? Parnkofen - Waibling?

Mir fallen zwar noch ein paar mehr ein manche konnte ich aber noch nicht selbst in Augenschein nehmen.

Ich würde ich vorschlagen man sollte die mehr oder weniger kurzen "Teilzeittrails" mal sammeln.


----------



## Jun89 (12. März 2015)

Richtig... Da am Schinderbach, Einstieg bei der Bank, ist der erste Teil... leider sehr kurz, aber ganz cool... und dann, führt noch einer von 
Oberframmering her kommend, auch da runter ins "Schinderbachtal".... Der is scho a bissl länger...

In Waibling-Parnkofen kenn ich mich sehr gut aus... Aber so richtig Pfad mäßiges hab ich da noch nichts entdeckt... Also wennst was weißt immer raus mit der Sprache!

Ich bin auch dafür, dass man hier Kartenausschnitte rein postet, wo die Teilstücke markiert sind... um so mehr Leute die Pfade befahren, umso besser werden sie wieder... 

Da am Schinderbach z. B., merkt man schon, dass ein paar leute unterwegs sind, aber im großen und ganzen viel Laub und Stöcke...
den von Frammering her kommend, hab ich von unten aus gesehen, und bin den dann hoch geschoben... hab mal schön alle Stöcke zur Seite, wie sich das gehört... kann man schon schön runterdonnern...


----------



## derwaaal (12. März 2015)

Verratet hier doch nicht die ganzen geheimen Trails!
Sonst kommense aus ganz BY angereist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jun89 (12. März 2015)

Oh Sorry! Ich dachte nätürlich nicht an die 10000 stillen Mitleser dieses Treads...

Bin schon wieder still... :-D


----------



## trihydrat (18. März 2015)

Also das mit dem "markierte Teilstücke" bzw. Karten gefällt mir ganz gut.

Andererseits sollte man an die mahnenden Worte von derwaal denken; 
Irgendwann herscht dann ein reger Verkehr auf den mühsam ausgekundschafteten Trails und ich darf dann schieben. 

Waibling - Parnkofen: 
Da habe ich nur ein Anfangs-Teilstück, ich kam dann nicht weiter weil die Senke voll mit Wasser gelaufen war.
Zwischen Waibling und Parnkofen geht ein kleiner Schotterweg nach oben in den Wald dort kann man oberhalb dem "Weg" weiterfolgen. Wie weit, weiss ich aber leider noch nicht.


----------



## trihydrat (6. September 2016)

Ich sehe hier hat sich leider nichts getan.


----------

